# Oglethorpe County 2014



## Todd E

Turkey season is about over. Here is a new thread for those that hunt OC. 

Time to bait hogs.
Time to shoot yotes.


----------



## Triple C

Good luck on both fronts!  Just got to where we tolerate the hogs.  Tired of wasting bullets on the darn things.  Think next project is gonna be one of those pen style hog traps to see if we can herd a bunch of em up at once.  If you see this one roaming around on your place shoot him and post a pic.


Hog eating out of "hog proof" feeder...


Nice boar that came too close


Looking forward to another good year of hunting in Oglethorpe County!


----------



## Triple C

Oglethorpe County bird in 2014...


----------



## frdstang90

Went down last Saturday and filled feeder, put out a couple more mineral blocks and pulled card out of camera.  I have had camera out since the first weekend in May and had over 1800 pictures.  Mostly hogs.I had our first fawn show on camera last Thursday.


----------



## Triple C

Headed to farm tomorrow.  Put out cameras 3 weeks ago.  Looking forward to checking cams and progress on soybeans n sunflowers.  Will post a few pics when I get back on Sunday.


----------



## Triple C

*Oglethorpe Feed & Farm Supply*

Picked up 500 lbs. of the deer feed the guys at Oglethorpe Feed & Farm Supply custom mix.  18% crude protein in pellet form plus whole corn, molasses and other goodies.  (Should've taken a pic of the label but didn't think about it.

Put feed out at 4:00 yesterday afternoon...Didn't take long for this buck to come calling...bout 3 1/2 hrs later.  Deer feed in this plot daily so I knew they would find it but didn't expect them to hit it this quick.

Got tired of spending money on protein pellets that deer just never seemed to take to that much.  Hat's off to the good folks at OF&FS for creating a great protein blend that brings em in immediately!


----------



## Triple C

*Bounty on this dog...*

Kinda made me sick to see this pic...


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*That stinks*

Neighbors dog?  Saw a fawn yesterday on my club, about stepped on it.  It was several weeks old, I imagine, ran off pretty good.  Hopefully, mom was close by.


----------



## Todd E

OF&F store brand is some good stuff at a reasonable price. Bad thing is.....when they run out, they run out. Then have to go back to bigger brands. 

I've been seeing fawns in woods and on cams.


----------



## Triple C

Buford_Dawg said:


> Neighbors dog?  Saw a fawn yesterday on my club, about stepped on it.  It was several weeks old, I imagine, ran off pretty good.  Hopefully, mom was close by.



Not sure if it was neighbor's dog.  Only house in area that has dogs is a family that lives on 5 acres surrounded by large landowners including me.  His land doesn't touch mine but comes close enough where dogs would certainly run on our property.  Last year we had a group of feral dogs that hung out for a short period in the summer.  Will see if we catch this one on cam again.  Guess I'm more worried about yotes than dogs at this point but this pic certainly raised my eyebrows.


----------



## Triple C

Todd E said:


> OF&F store brand is some good stuff at a reasonable price. Bad thing is.....when they run out, they run out. Then have to go back to bigger brands.



Think I may stock up this coming weekend if that's the case.    We can't get the deer to take to the Purina deer pellets without adding corn.  Then they seem to brush the pellets to the side for the corn.  Only had their brand out for a day but it sure didn't take long for the deer to start using it!


----------



## Arrow3

Picked up a new track to hunt near the house recently....I drive by the place all the time and it looks real good with a lot of thick bedding area. I never have seen anyone there so I looked up the owner on the tax assessor website and googled their name and address to get a phone number. Called the guy up and he said I could hunt it anytime I wanted to . He lives a hour and half away and said he hadn't even been up to the property in a couple of years. I scouted it as best as I could being as thick as it is and found a lot of sign. Fresh droppings and trails everywhere as well as good rubs from last season. I did find where a trespasser had sawed the limbs off of a pine tree to use a climber but it only looked to have been hunted a time or two. There is a house nearby through the woods and there was some guys living there last season so I assume that's who it was but they have moved now. If nothing else it will give me a place to shoot my "meat " does and leave my does on my lease alone for buck candy...


----------



## Triple C

*New recruits in Oglethorpe...*

Always nice to see a few of these show up on your trail cams.


----------



## frdstang90

Went down Saturday after work to do some bushhogging and pulled my cards out of the cameras.  Here is a doe that looks to me like is a piebald.  What do you think?


----------



## Arrow3

Yep. She's got a little more white then normal.


----------



## Triple C

frdstang...Nice pic!  Don't know if I could loose an arrow at that beauty.  Wishing you and all the OC hunters a fabulous fall season immersed in God's creation down in OC!!!


----------



## frdstang90

Triple C said:


> frdstang...Nice pic!  Don't know if I could loose an arrow at that beauty.  Wishing you and all the OC hunters a fabulous fall season immersed in God's creation down in OC!!!



Thanks,  I have already told my son that she gets a free pass.  Good luck to you as well.


----------



## Triple C

How's everyone's land/leases/hunting areas shaping up in OC?

We're shooting a few pigs, seeing more fawns than last year and have a good crop of bucks hanging out this summer.


----------



## Triple C

How's everyone's land/leases/hunting areas shaping up in OC?

We're shooting a few pigs, seeing more fawns than last year and have a good crop of bucks hanging out this summer.


----------



## Milkman

I'm on the same lease with Arrow3.  It is DRY down at the Flatwoods club !!!!    It is so dry that the catfish are getting ticks     they wanted some of my permethrin homebrew but I wouldnt share.


----------



## Arrow3

I haven't seen anything to get excited about yet. Looking for Brahma bull 2014....


----------



## Milkman

Arrow3 said:


> I haven't seen anything to get excited about yet. Looking for Brahma bull 2014....



You get no sympathy from me.............. none.


----------



## Triple C

Arrow3 said:


> I haven't seen anything to get excited about yet. Looking for Brahma bull 2014....



Expecting to see a nice pose with Brahma on the ground later this Fall...


----------



## Arrow3

Milkman said:


> You get no sympathy from me.............. none.



and why is that??



Triple C said:


> Expecting to see a nice pose with Brahma on the ground later this Fall...



Sure hoping so!! I'm picking up my two from 2013 from Kevin Batson soon!


----------



## Triple C

Arrow3 said:


> Sure hoping so!! I'm picking up my two from 2013 from Kevin Batson soon!



He's doing mine from last year as well.  Expecting it anytime now.


----------



## Milkman

Brandon 
Wasn't one on the posters on last years Oglethorpe thread a member of the camp across the road from our main gate? 

They are pulling some serious timber off that tract.


----------



## Arrow3

Milkman said:


> Brandon
> Wasn't one on the posters on last years Oglethorpe thread a member of the camp across the road from our main gate?
> 
> They are pulling some serious timber off that tract.



Not that I know of Marvin. One of the posters joined the other side of the hog farm and another is across the highway from us on 22....

A good friend of mine is joining Gordon Woods across from us and he was told they are clear cutting 200 acres.


----------



## Milkman

Arrow3 said:


> Not that I know of Marvin. One of the posters joined the other side of the hog farm and another is across the highway from us on 22....
> 
> A good friend of mine is joining Gordon Woods across from us and he was told they are clear cutting 200 acres.



I suppose that may be what I saw.  They are bringing the trucks out at the road nearest our camp. BIG trees.  I know some folks are gonna be seeing a different view back in there this season for sure.


----------



## bigblocktransam

No trees missing from my land. Hehe. I'm across the rd milkman


----------



## Milkman

bigblocktransam said:


> No trees missing from my land. Hehe. I'm across the rd milkman



Are you across the dirt rd or across Hwy 22?
I am referring to the dirt rd


----------



## Arrow3

Brahma Bull 2013 is done. Hoping to pick him up next weekend.


----------



## Milkman

Arrow3 said:


> Brahma Bull 2013 is done. Hoping to pick him up next weekend.



Woulda been a good one next year. 



..



OK, he looks good now too.


----------



## ToddE

Milkman, Are you thinking about "22 Hunter"?

I think he hunted across or near y'all somewhere.

BTW, have you heard a rumor that Sealey's Processing sold out ?


----------



## Milkman

ToddE said:


> Milkman, Are you thinking about "22 Hunter"?
> 
> I think he hunted across or near y'all somewhere.



He hunts just north of us across Buffalo Creek on the west side of 22 same as us.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*New club in clouds creek*

I joined a large club in clouds creek area this year, so I have 2 properties in OC .  I am not getting much to get me excited as far as bucks on either property, but I know that the rut will help with that.  At least it has in the past.  Look forward to spending fall down that way.  We have workdays coming up real quick, time to get the stands put up and ready, it is not far away.  

BTW, do any of you fellow OC hunters know of any dove shoots going on down that way.  Looking for myself and my 2 sons.  We got drawn for Clybel, but my experience down there on our last draw was not very good, birds were few and far between.  I am willing to pay the going rate to hunt.


----------



## frdstang90

What is the acorn crop looking like this year?


----------



## fredw

*Got our plots in*

Had the fine folks from Georgia Forestry out on Friday to disc our foodplots.  It was dry and dusty....not a sign of moisture.  We planted on Saturday and went home doing rain dances.


----------



## fredw

*Our rain dances worked*

Had a good rain on Saturday night.  Went back over yesterday and the mud holes were full of water.  It was muddy enough that my GSP pup came home covered in red clay.  We took him to the lake for a swim before letting him in the house.

Based upon what I saw on the radar late yesterday, there was another good rain.

Found some hickory trees that were loaded and the squirrels were hitting them.  Going back tomorrow with the shotgun to hunt a couple of hours and then to put in a trail cam.


----------



## frdstang90

Sure am glad to hear about the rain.  I went down plowed, ate dirt  and planted Saturday also.


----------



## Triple C

Any of you guys ever taken a pig to one of the local processors for breakfast sausage?  If so, how did it turn out?


----------



## fredw

Triple C said:


> Any of you guys ever taken a pig to one of the local processors for breakfast sausage?  If so, how did it turn out?



Firetower did one for my son last season.  Turned out good.
Sausage was firm like we like it.  Seasoned well.  Packaged in tubes.


----------



## Triple C

fredw said:


> Firetower did one for my son last season.  Turned out good.
> Sausage was firm like we like it.  Seasoned well.  Packaged in tubes.



Thx Fred!  I'll give them a try.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*We use Firetower and Hicks for deer processing*



Triple C said:


> Thx Fred!  I'll give them a try.



Both do fine jobs,  I do not think Hicks does Hogs, but I may be mistaken.  We love the Deer Jerky from Firetower, good stuff.


----------



## frdstang90

Triple C said:


> Any of you guys ever taken a pig to one of the local processors for breakfast sausage?  If so, how did it turn out?



Definitely Firetower.   I took about 5 to them last year and they do excellent.  A little bit of advice is to have them do the sausage hot.  To me it really isn't hot but is just right for me.


----------



## fredw

Buford_Dawg said:


> Both do fine jobs,  I do not think Hicks does Hogs, but I may be mistaken.  We love the Deer Jerky from Firetower, good stuff.



Yup....

Hick's gets all of my deer.  Been using them since 1986.  They don't do hogs unless something has changed.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*2013 OC buck*

Got my buck back the other day.  Hopefully more of these are around the northern part of the county.


----------



## bsanders

nice one dawg!


----------



## Triple C

BD...Great looking buck and mount!  Bet there's a few more around your huntin' grounds.


----------



## Arrow3

Did you get that buck officially scored?


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Nothing official*



Arrow3 said:


> Did you get that buck officially scored?



Have a approximate score, see your PM.


----------



## Tarrowood

Great looking buck !!!


----------



## bigblocktransam

A few more acorns this year boys!! I planted plots last sun and as of yesterday they are already 3" high. The pigs moved in on me like I've never seen, and the deer sign went away.. Erg!!  Have a feeling buffalo creek will be ate up in pigs bad this year!


----------



## Triple C

*Snakes*

In 4 years all we've seen is 1 copperhead.  Never a rattle snake or cotton mouth.  We have a fairly large swamp with beaver sloughs.  I've set for hours near the water and have yet to see a snake.  We're on the land every week of the year.  See a few blacks and kings but nothing else.  With all of the snake threads of folks encountering the bad ones I'm just curious if any of you OC guys see much in the way of rattlers or cotton mouths.

Also wonder if pigs kill snakes.  We have our share of pigs.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Seen many a copperhead in OC...*

But never a rattler or cottonmouth.  But, several years back a man was killed by a rattler right down the road from us, so they do exist around there.


----------



## Milkman

I have a tract just below Philomath in Taliaferro Co. that I have hunted since 1988. In all those years we have seen a total of 2 rattlesnakes. Others in the general vicinity seem to see more than we do. Our tract is almost all pine and has no rock outcropping. I think snakes in the piedmont like rocky places to provide cover.  
I hunt an area in Oconee County that has lots of large surface rock and there is a high population of snakes there.


----------



## Triple C

Milkman - We have no outcroppings of rocks on our place.  I can't think of a single large boulder anywhere on our property.  We all wear snake boots and I'm always looking for them but never saw a rattler or water moccassin.  Only 1 copperhead in 4 years.  Reason for my post.  Just curious what other OC hunters have experienced.  Also wondered if hogs attacked snakes when they run across them.

  Years ago we hunted a tract south of Watkinsville on Hwy 15.  Killed 2 timber rattlers and saw several others.  Place had multiple outcroppings of rocks.


----------



## jbird1

We've been on the North end near Carlton since '74.  We have river bottom, large granite boulder outcroppings, creeks, pine ridges, etc.  I have personally seen exactly 1 juvenile copperhead in all my time scouring those woods in the daylight and after dark.  Now we do have an abundance of 6'+ black snakes.  I think they pretty much rule the roost and keep out the prickly ones.  A rattlesnake was supposedly killed on the river back in the mid 80's by a member but I did not personally see it.

Odds are they are there but we just don't run across them...except for our "buddies" the giant black snakes.


----------



## Todd E

Hunt here/Live here

I've encountered copperhead, pygmy rattler, and timber rattler. 

It is my understanding that a hog will eat a snake. Do I know that for sure…….no.


----------



## bigblocktransam

Little guy from buffalo creek this am.


----------



## Todd E

Nice!!!!


----------



## bigblocktransam

Thanks Todd! Not a monster but I had a rather dry yet last year..


----------



## Arrow3

Triple C said:


> In 4 years all we've seen is 1 copperhead.  Never a rattle snake or cotton mouth.  We have a fairly large swamp with beaver sloughs.  I've set for hours near the water and have yet to see a snake.  We're on the land every week of the year.  See a few blacks and kings but nothing else.  With all of the snake threads of folks encountering the bad ones I'm just curious if any of you OC guys see much in the way of rattlers or cotton mouths.
> 
> Also wonder if pigs kill snakes.  We have our share of pigs.



Ive killed plenty of copperhead in my 38 years here in the county. Ive killed 1 rattle snake here and only saw a handful more. The one I killed was near my now hunting club near Philomath. I have saw several in Maxeys. I actually saw one in the road dead on 77 near Stephens about two weeks ago. I have never saw a cottonmouth around here or heard of anyone seeing one. The closest one Ive saw was in Lincoln county and that's the only one ive ever seen within a couple hours of here. 


Congrats on your buck Troy!! I'm about to get started myself!!


----------



## Milkman

bigblocktransam said:


> Little guy from buffalo creek this am.



Nice buck........... congrats !!!!


----------



## Arrow3

Marvin? 

I'm looking for a Brahma bull.....If you see one , let me know...


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Finally made it to the woods hunting...*

We been busy doing foodplots, putting up stands, sitting up camp, etc... over the last 3 weekends.  Finally, go to sit 3 times this weekend and saw a few does.  Was good to spend time in a stand.


----------



## Triple C

bigblock...Good shootin!  Way to get the year started on OC with a bow harvest!


----------



## Triple C

*2 arrows...2 misses*

Left the office about 11:45 Friday morn and headed to the farm.  Got into the stand for the 1st time this year Friday afternoon. Like Buford Dawg, we've been busy getting our fall plots in the ground and it's just been too hot for me to want to sit in a stand.  Making the switch from compound to recurve. This was my 1st sit with the recurve. Pretty cool. No pins...no range finder...just pick a spot and release. Wrong!!! 1st miss with the recurve friday afternoon. Shot right over it's back. Pretty cool though. Thought the arrow would drop more than it did but from 21 ft high...not much drop. Next time I'll aim a little lower.

Here's the weird thing...I didn't look for my arrow until the next day. My boy's were in CO chasing elk so I invited a friend new to bowhunting down for the weekend rather than hunting solo. Next day we go to retrieve my arrow. Can't find it. He hunts same stand that afternoon. When I go to pick him up he tells me he just missed his 1st ever shot with a compound. Shot just under it. It gets even more weird...He goes to retrieve his arrow and it's lodged in a limb on the ground. About 4 inches north of his arrow is my arrow in perfect alignment with his. 2 sits in the same stand and 2 different deer shot at standing in the exact same location! What are the odds of that??? Here's a pic of the 2 arrows. Mine is just in front of the limb. You can see the white nock, white fletching and barred cock feather.


----------



## bigblocktransam

Now that's wierd!


----------



## bigblocktransam

Guess I'll put the story up from the deer.. 
Sitting in a lock on in new spot about 100 yds east of the creek on a ridge side, in a mix of red oaks and hickorys, got good sign with them feeding on the few red oaks. Have a thicket behind me, large thinned pines over grown in saplings, the deer comes out of a trail at 715, directly to my left, he looks right at me, then starts feeding his way toward me. Them white horns were glowing in the dark. he gets behin a big hickory, that's when I started to stand up. Then another buck peaks out of the trail, he blows and runs off.  I sit back down and lean out slowly and the 7 is still there, all I can see is from back of rib cage forward. I figured, well can't gut shoot em, I draw down, put the 20 yd pin on em and let er eat. All I hear is WHAP! He bounds back up the trail he came from. 15 mins later, I check my arrow, it was covered! I texted the wife, told her bring jake, (black lab) by the time the dog arrives it's been an hour. The dogs still in training stages of tracking. I put em in the trail and he pulled me straight down the trail, straight to the deer. Impressive. Only his 2nd tracking job.  All in all he went 50 yds. After gutting, found I put the heart shot on em. Can't complain, to me he is a fine bow buck. Good luck this year fellas!


----------



## Milkman

For any who use the Stephens side of Sims Crossroad.  They appear to have got the cell phone tower in place now on the Gordon Woods land.  They plowed up one side of the road out to Hwy 22 I suppose running tie in cabling to the phone company or something.

Yall know how that clay is down there anyway, slicker than owl poop.   It is gonna be a shonuff muddy mess unless they go back and gravel that side of the road.  I doubt it is tied in yet because phone service is the same as it has been.


----------



## Todd E

Do you know who the primary tower service is with? One of the main four? Whoever it is, it will take a while for it to be up and running. Unfortunately, if it is not your provider…….not gonna help.


----------



## Milkman

Todd E said:


> Do you know who the primary tower service is with? One of the main four? Whoever it is, it will take a while for it to be up and running. Unfortunately, if it is not your provider…….not gonna help.



todd I cant say for sure what kind of tower it is,  just a tall metal tower


----------



## Arrow3

You guys just had to start talking about rattlesnakes..

I killed the small one on our club this afternoon and then the bigger one was in the road just a mile or so up the road.


----------



## Triple C

Arrow3...Sheez!!!  At least we now now they are here.  What quadrant of the county was this killed and are there lots of rock outcroppings where you're located?


----------



## Arrow3

Triple C said:


> Arrow3...Sheez!!!  At least we now now they are here.  What quadrant of the county was this killed and are there lots of rock outcroppings where you're located?



Sims Cross Rds area....No rock outcroppings....


Where is your place?


----------



## Triple C

Northeast area off of Hwy 77.  Vesta/Palmetto area.  Love OC.  More Ol' Glory's flying proudly on flag poles than any other place I know of.


----------



## Todd E

What, y'all didn't believe me ???? loL

TripC, you are down there where I used to live. Palmetto. Did you ever see or use the deer processor in Palmetto?

That is where the pygmy came from.


----------



## Triple C

Todd...No sir.  We just process our own.  I'm gonna try Firetower for some breakfast sausage with a few pigs this fall.  We just been shooting em and leaving for the buzzards after failing at trying to grill em.  The Palmetto/Vesta area is like stepping back in time.  You can ride for hours on dirt roads back in there and hardly ever see a car.  Pretty cool.

Wish Arrow hadn't posted that rattler pic.  Was starting to believe we didn't have anything to worry about other than an occasional copperhead.  Guess I'll continue wearing the snake boots.  Least they're Danners so pretty darn comfortable...


----------



## Todd E

He is closed now. Been closed couple+ years. 

I used to come in from work….load up the kiddos….ride those roads til dark looking at deer. Shot many a hog down there. Every now and then, we ride down for old times sake. Its changed. We loved it. The daily dirt road commute just got to be too much. I've seen some killer flooding down there.


----------



## Arrow3

Triple C said:


> Todd...No sir.  We just process our own.  I'm gonna try Firetower for some breakfast sausage with a few pigs this fall.  We just been shooting em and leaving for the buzzards after failing at trying to grill em.  The Palmetto/Vesta area is like stepping back in time.  You can ride for hours on dirt roads back in there and hardly ever see a car.  Pretty cool.
> 
> Wish Arrow hadn't posted that rattler pic.  Was starting to believe we didn't have anything to worry about other than an occasional copperhead.  Guess I'll continue wearing the snake boots.  Least they're Danners so pretty darn comfortable...



I have lived off of 77 nearly all of my life. I live near Sandy cross now but still close to where you are hunting. You are pretty safe as far as rattle snakes go. I am 38 years old and have never saw one of this side of the county. Not saying that there isn't one and I have heard reports of a few here and there but no one spends as much time in the woods around here as I do and Ive never encountered one.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*We killed a copperhead today*

Clouds creek area. They are definitely moving


----------



## Arrow3

One less pig on the Flatwoods hunting club...


----------



## Milkman

Arrow3 said:


> One less pig on the Flatwoods hunting club...



Congrats !!!  Only 100 left to go


----------



## fredw

Good one Brandon.  Did you take it to Firetower?

My son shot a pig in Washington County last Sunday and Firetower turned it into sausage.  Some dynamite sausage.....


----------



## Arrow3

I did Fred . My boss at work wanted it so I dropped it off for him. I'm gonna get a pack of sausage from him.


----------



## Todd E

Milkman said:


> Congrats !!!  Only 100 left to go



Are y'all that covered up with them down there?


----------



## Arrow3

Todd E said:


> Are y'all that covered up with them down there?



Pretty much....My buddy Chad got in the property across the road from us and I went over there with him to help him hand a stand. There was much more pig sign over there and we walked up on 5 while we were there.


----------



## Milkman

Milkman said:


> Congrats !!!  Only 100 left to go





Todd E said:


> Are y'all that covered up with them down there?



We got a few.......... pics from last winter when I was baiting and hunting them.


----------



## bigblocktransam

Chopper sprayin on thaxton rd?? Any one know which property got sprayed today??


----------



## Arrow3

Went this morning before work. She was wolfing down red oaks...


----------



## GAGE

You are having a good season, congrats Brandon!


----------



## Arrow3

GAGE said:


> You are having a good season, congrats Brandon!


 
Thanks Chris ! I haven't had much time to go really. This morning was my 4th hunt of the season. It's really been good so far.


----------



## Triple C

Arrow3 said:


> Went this morning before work. She was wolfing down red oaks...



Cograts on some fine table fare Arrow!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Nice shot right there...*

I bet she didnt go very far with that shot.  Congrats!


----------



## Milkman

Arrow3 said:


> Went this morning before work. She was wolfing down red oaks...



Good shot Brandon......... I was down Sunday before last and didn't see the new tripod.  Change your mind?

did you see that nice platform thingy in front of Academy?  I noticed they didn't even have a price tag on it.


----------



## Arrow3

Buford_Dawg said:


> I bet she didnt go very far with that shot.  Congrats!


 about 60 yards



Milkman said:


> Good shot Brandon......... I was down Sunday before last and didn't see the new tripod.  Change your mind?
> 
> did you see that nice platform thingy in front of Academy?  I noticed they didn't even have a price tag on it.



Put it up Saturday. Real pleased with the one I bought . Its an ameristep.


----------



## fredw

Arrow3 said:


> I have lived off of 77 nearly all of my life. I live near Sandy cross now but still close to where you are hunting. You are pretty safe as far as rattle snakes go. I am 38 years old and have never saw one of this side of the county. Not saying that there isn't one and I have heard reports of a few here and there but no one spends as much time in the woods around here as I do and Ive never encountered one.



Brandon, this one was on our side of Highway 22.  One of the guys was on his way in yesterday afternoon for the afternoon hunt and walked up on a rattler.  49 inches, 10 rattles.  A grown one.


----------



## fredw

*Opening weekend of primitive weapons*

Deer movement was almost nill during the morning hunts this weekend on our lease.  Afternoons seemed to be better with deer sightings going up.  Two does taken on the lease on Saturday afternoon.

Red oak acorns are falling and the deer seem to be focusing on them.  No sign of feeding in the food plots.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Too Hot...*

We saw a couple does here and there at our 2 clubs this weekend.  Deer movement was minimal for the most part.  Just a little too hot right now, looks like little cooler air and rain coming in which will help.  Was good to spend a weekend in OC again.


----------



## Arrow3

fredw said:


> Brandon, this one was on our side of Highway 22.  One of the guys was on his way in yesterday afternoon for the afternoon hunt and walked up on a rattler.  49 inches, 10 rattles.  A grown one.



Glad that one is gone!!


----------



## Todd E

We are blessed with many acorns. An afternoon sit, will produce many sightings. My buddy, Piggie, showed at dark thirty scoughing em up. He has blossomed into a B&C boar hawg. Has been my nightmare all summer. 
Next time buddy, Pig Medicine will be along for the ride and she can see in the dark........


----------



## Milkman

Todd E said:


> We are blessed with many acorns. An afternoon sit, will produce many sightings. My buddy, Piggie, showed at dark thirty scoughing em up. He has blossomed into a B&C boar hawg. Has been my nightmare all summer.
> Next time buddy, Pig Medicine will be along for the ride and she can see in the dark........



Shoot him, track him back to the place he was born, then track his mother and kill her, repeat, repeat, repeat. 

 Hogs and turkey compete with deer shoot them all


----------



## Todd E

Uh Marvin,…………I can't stand pigs either. Nor coyotes. Instructions for myself and wife…………shoot any and all of either species seen.


----------



## bigblocktransam

Todd.. I think your seeds are floating about now.


----------



## Todd E

bigblocktransam said:


> Todd.. I think your seeds are floating about now.



I don't have to worry about moisture now, do I?

As long as soil temp keeps I should have some good ones, after all that frustration and work.


----------



## bigblocktransam

I think your A OK! I planted early and so far so good. Started getting a slight yellowing with that last heat wave.


----------



## Arrow3

bigblocktransam said:


> I think your A OK! I planted early and so far so good. Started getting a slight yellowing with that last heat wave.



That's why I wait so late to plant. I planted wheat on Monday. I've still got a spot I'm gonna plant in the next week or so. Deer love to pound those plots when that winter wheat starts to sprout. Pull the does in and get ready....


----------



## Triple C

Ain't nothin' better than watching deer feed in OC plots... Son txt'd me this pic from early in week. Good luck to everyone this weekend!  I unfortunately won't be in the woods due to other obligations but the boys will be chasing after them.


----------



## Arrow3

Didn't see anything but about 10 hogs running by me this morning. I couldn't get the big sow to stop and didn't want to risk a running shot on opening morning.


----------



## TROUT HOUND

Northern Oglethorpe County 10/18/2014- Saw nothing yesterday morning.  Yesterday afternoon I saw 2 does, 2 yearlings, 2 couldn't identify, and two 10 pointers.  The first ten was trotting with his nose to the ground across a food plot.  The other came out into the food plot and started lip curling, grunting, and chasing a doe around.  So, things are rampin up in Oglethorpe County.  Had heard rumors of this but I saw it for myself yesterday afternoon.  Every deer I saw yesterday was between 6:30pm and 7:10pm.


----------



## Milkman

Arrow3 said:


> Didn't see anything but about 10 hogs running by me this morning. I couldn't get the big sow to stop and didn't want to risk a running shot on opening morning.



From what I am hearing we must have more swine than deer now
Everyone there seeing pigs


----------



## Arrow3

Milkman said:


> From what I am hearing we must have more swine than deer now
> Everyone there seeing pigs



I did see a monster button head this morning....He was so smart he let me climb out of my tripod and never saw me and I left him there feeding...


----------



## Milkman

Arrow3 said:


> I did see a _*monster button head *_this morning....He was so smart he let me climb out of my tripod and never saw me and I left him there feeding...



He may be Bramha bull 2018 _*if *_he stays in those pines.


----------



## jbird1

Didn't get to go this weekend but the report centered around the hogs, unfortunately.


----------



## Todd E

I shellacked a coyote, while set up to kill a nuisance pig. My wife, not too far from my location, got covered up in pigs. 

From what I'm hearing, a lot of folks are complaining about pigs.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*We saw a few small bucks...*

Our neighbors down in clouds creek must be Browns its Down as 7 different guns fired within 500 yards of me Saturday AM on their side of Clouds Creek.  It sounded like a war.  New club for me this year.  But a beautiful weekend to hunt, hoping the big boys get up and moving.  We have nothing on camera but young bucks and a few does here and there.  As far as I can tell, we have no hogs as most of you appear to have


----------



## kmax

North Oglethorpe...Saw good movement in the mornings this weekend between 9:00 and 11:00. A few young bucks, and lots of does. Had a couple of good ones, shown in the pictures below, come through at night this past week. Hopeful that things will heat up soon. Loving these cool mornings!


----------



## frdstang90

One guy missed a coyote Saturday morning and 2 other guys killed 3 coyotes Saturday evening.   Most of my pictures are of pigs.  My son and I could smell and hear pigs around us Sunday morning but they wouldn't come out so we could see them.   I think our club has turned into a pig preserve with a bunch of coyotes and a few deer.


----------



## oglebuck747

I hunt not too far from the courthouse down Cunningham rd.  Only got to hunt Sunday and got skunked morning and evening. The same went for my dad and cousin too.  However, i had three big fresh rubs 5 yards behind my stand.


----------



## Arrow3

oglebuck747 said:


> I hunt not too far from the courthouse down Cunningham rd.  Only got to hunt Sunday and got skunked morning and evening. The same went for my dad and cousin too.  However, i had three big fresh rubs 5 yards behind my stand.



I hunted back there for years....The old "deer chase" property...


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Chasing...*

My 18 YO son saw some good chasing in Clouds Creek area yesterday evening.  3 and 4 point chased a doe around a Foodplot for 30 minutes.  Could things be getting fired up a few weeks early?

Also, if anyone on the forum hunts big Clouds Creek, please PM me.


----------



## FregJohnson

My weekend report, NorthEast OC, had somewhere in the neighborhood of 10-12 hunters in the trees opening weekend and only two deer were even seen and both were does and were taken by said hunters. Weekend before on muzzle loader weekend I saw 3 big does on 2 occasions, but nothing was moving in our area this past weekend..


----------



## oglebuck747

My dad saw 9 does, a 4 pt and two small 8 pts this morning.  One of the small 8's was chasing.  An unidentified buck was chasing as well.  Then at about 9:30 a decent 8 pt stepped out but not chasing, and my dad dropped the hammer on him.


----------



## oglebuck747

Hope I figured this attaching stuff out.  Here is my dad's 8 pt he got this A.M.


----------



## kmax

Had to stop in the road and let a huge 8 with his nose to the pavement cross on Wolfskin Rd. near Arnold Grove Church this morning. Hunted South of Lexington, and 2 of us saw 11 deer, 3 were bucks. 2 of the bucks appeared to be cruising looking for does, the other one was just feeding. Activity is picking up.


----------



## TROUT HOUND

Almost all of the movement I have been seeing has been right at or right after dark as I am leaving my stand.  Opening weekend was much better than it is right now but I chock some of it up to me pressuring a particular spot pretty heavily.  Will be giving that one a rest for a week or two.  Heard of a GIANT killed in the Clouds Creek area this morning.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Clouds creek buck*



TROUT HOUND said:


> Almost all of the movement I have been seeing has been right at or right after dark as I am leaving my stand.  Opening weekend was much better than it is right now but I chock some of it up to me pressuring a particular spot pretty heavily.  Will be giving that one a rest for a week or two.  Heard of a GIANT killed in the Clouds Creek area this morning.



If someone gets a picture, post it please.  I was down hunting but ran into a health problem and had to come home yesterday afternoon.  We are seeing some small bucks around our clubs, but our sightings dropped off the last week.


----------



## Arrow3

TROUT HOUND said:


> Almost all of the movement I have been seeing has been right at or right after dark as I am leaving my stand.  Opening weekend was much better than it is right now but I chock some of it up to me pressuring a particular spot pretty heavily.  Will be giving that one a rest for a week or two.  Heard of a GIANT killed in the Clouds Creek area this morning.



He was killed in Sandy Cross....Here is the pic...I know his dad. 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=9036228#post9036228


----------



## Buford_Dawg

Arrow3 said:


> He was killed in Sandy Cross....Here is the pic...I know his dad.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?p=9036228#post9036228



Now that is one huge buck


----------



## Arrow3

Just added some more pics...


----------



## jbird1

Great Deer!!


----------



## Milkman

Saw some small bucks on Saturday and Sunday. Just normal feeding and passing through activity. No obvious signs of chasing or rutting activity yet.  Not much shooting heard either day.  

South Oglethorpe area about 3 miles south of Salem Community.


----------



## Triple C

Arrow3 said:


> Just added some more pics...



That is truly the buck of a lifetime!  So happy for the hunter and proud it came from Oglethorpe County.


----------



## TROUT HOUND

That's not the deer I was talking about, but that is a good one.  You'll know the one I was talking about by the G'2 tines, litterally, as big around as my wrist, and they both had stickers coming off of them.  12 pointer.  And yes it was killed in the Clouds Creek area.  Different deer.  The one I'm talking about was killed early the morning of Saturday, 10/25/14.  This deer above was killed on the 26th.  OC baby!


----------



## Todd E

My guess is that anything coming out of the Clouds Creek Area is going to be "mums the word". Unless, you are a mighty close friend of the guy who shot it. 

Other than this post, haven't heard a word.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Would love to see the Clouds creek buck...*

I have spent alot of time over the last month in that area.  Lots of deer around us on our club, but nothing to get excited over yet.  I am hoping the next 2 weeks change that.  I have also not heard of any clubs around us shooting any big ones.


----------



## FregJohnson

Have all next week off in hopes of bagging my first wall-hanger in OC! Hope the rut is in full swing!


----------



## TROUT HOUND

I can assure you a big one was killed there.  I know exactly where it was killed.  I haven't posted a picture because I don't have the hunters' permission.


----------



## Arrow3

Well, Id love to see it too..Is it bigger then the deer I posted?..How about me sending you my number and you text it to me??


----------



## Todd E

My number, too. You can even crop habitat and swirl out hunters face……..


----------



## jbird1

Awful slim on reports in here for it being 1st week of November!....everyone must be spending all their time in the stand..haha.  What's everyone seeing?...It should be about breaking loose time.


----------



## Triple C

jbird...Pretty good sign things are heatin' up in OC.  Everybody's all of a sudden gone quiet...


----------



## Hoyt804

I had two mature eight points chasing a hot doe this morning in Sandy Cross.  I was bow hunting and was unable to get a shot. I am off of work until Monday so hopefully they will stay hot.


----------



## Arrow3

I've passed on several smaller bucks in the last few days but none of them were chasing.


----------



## jbird1

Triple C said:


> jbird...Pretty good sign things are heatin' up in OC.  Everybody's all of a sudden gone quiet...



No doubt about it.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Yep, it is on....*

I know of 3 really nice bucks taking in clouds creek in last 24 hours.  Wish I was in the woods, but work does not permit it.  Good luck to all you OC hunters, you need to get in the woods now.


----------



## Triple C

Grandson got a good one Saturday morning.  Best part about it is that I was with him in the stand.  What a rush!!!  More than 20 minutes watching this guy dog a couple of does all thru the pines below the food plot.  Another nice 8 came in and squared off with this guy but was soon chased away.  He finally came into the plot and presented my grandson with a 35 to 40 yd. broadside shot.  He took his 1st buck from this same stand 2 years ago when he was 8.  Pretty special time for Pops!



Just a doe but a trophy for me.  4 months ago I ordered a Black Widow recurve and decided to spend the year using traditional equipment.  Didn't take me long to get decent on the target.  Live deer proved to be more of a challenge.  0 for 2 prior to this weekend.  Then Saturday afternoon I connected on my 1st trad kill.  All in all...a pretty special weekend at the farm.


----------



## Arrow3

Incredible weekend . Congrats!


----------



## Duff

Triple C said:


> Grandson got a good one Saturday morning.  Best part about it is that I was with him in the stand.  What a rush!!!  More than 20 minutes watching this guy dog a couple of does all thru the pines below the food plot.  Another nice 8 came in and squared off with this guy but was soon chased away.  He finally came into the plot and presented my grandson with a 35 to 40 yd. broadside shot.  He took his 1st buck from this same stand 2 years ago when he was 8.  Pretty special time for Pops!
> View attachment 813492
> View attachment 813493
> 
> Just a doe but a trophy for me.  4 months ago I ordered a Black Widow recurve and decided to spend the year using traditional equipment.  Didn't take me long to get decent on the target.  Live deer proved to be more of a challenge.  0 for 2 prior to this weekend.  Then Saturday afternoon I connected on my 1st trad kill.  All in all...a pretty special weekend at the farm.
> View attachment 813494




Awesome Mr C!!!! Congrats to both of you. Especially the little man!

Look like ole bob Farley with that recurve!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Congrats Triple C...*

on a great weekend.  I have not been in the woods for 2 weeks due to a health issue.  Hope to get back down this coming weekend.  My club is reporting no chasing at all the last 2 weeks, we did have 3 nice bucks taking in a 2 day period around the 3rd, but they were only traveling by theirselves.  Is the chasing over with or is it late this year?  I am hoping this weekend is crazy if I do get to hunt.


----------



## Tom Talker

I have hunted Oglethorpe the past 5 years in Philomath. Last year I saw 4 bucks chasing 2 does all morning the 2nd week of December. Nice bucks just not quite the 130 min our club had. Hope to find out Friday.


----------



## Todd E

This is my third week of being on vacation. It has been very strange, to say the least. It has actually just been plain out weird. I have only witnessed ONE young buck running a doe. I've watched does just milling around w/o any worries. 

IMHO, it is over. Was short three day deal. New DNR rut map was spot on.


----------



## bigblocktransam

I'm not so sure it's over. I think it's about to start. In the neXt week or so. But it will be a quick one. Atleats On my land. We don't have any number of does, and are overrun in bucks.  I saw a big 7 point chasing lasting year on November 11th. We just starting finding scrapes and rubs maybe 3 weeks ago.. Up until then there was no buck sign.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Got wind of a real nice buck taken in Philomath area...*

this AM.  By a guest to a club.  Saw pic, it is a bruiser.


----------



## Hoyt804

I live in Sandy Cross and this past week I was on vacation and hunted at my house.  All week long I saw bucks chasing and a couple of them were mature.  I was bow hunting and you know how that goes when they are chasing.


----------



## BigBuckFinder

Nice day in Oglethorpe Yesterday, lets just say my Guest had the best day of his life. I had 3 eights come by me chasing a Doe little before 9am. My Guest did inform via text message he took a small buck after he shoot the doe it was chasing. He did not understand what was wrong when I began to freak out walking across the field.


----------



## Arrow3

I know it's a long shot but I have a friend that has a son that I would like to take duck hunting on the youth season this coming weekend. The problem is with deer season in, I don't have anywhere to take him but public land. I will do that as a last resort but was wondering if there was anyone here that would have us over to let him shoot a few ducks Saturday morning? Like I said, I understandthat it's a long shot but I thought id ask....Thanks.  He will be the only one with a gun.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Had a terrific last 4 days in the woods....*

Bucks running wild finally.  Was worried I had missed the chasing, but it was on from Thursday thru Sunday .  Saw numerous small bucks and several that would meet club rules.  Had opportunity to take a big chocolate horned 10 point, aged at 4.5 years old.  He was within 10 steps of the doe he was following.  Absolute brute bodied buck.  Love those old OC bucks.


----------



## GAGE

That is a stud, congrats Buford!


----------



## georgia_home

nice work buford!!!! awesome buck


----------



## Triple C

Congrats Buford D!!!  Gorgeous rack on a great deer.  More and more folks finding out how majestic a mature buck really is if given the opportunity to grow to 4.5 and beyond.  My oldest son took our best bow kill to date last Friday.  Another chocolate beauty from OC.


----------



## Arrow3

Great bucks fellows!!!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Oh yea....*

Terrific buck your son took there Triple C.  If we could convince my neigbors to control their trigger down in Clouds Creek, we will have some great bucks.  I have neighbors on both sides that shoot the woods up every weekend.  Sounds like a war.


----------



## jbird1

Arrow3 said:


> I know it's a long shot but I have a friend that has a son that I would like to take duck hunting on the youth season this coming weekend. The problem is with deer season in, I don't have anywhere to take him but public land. I will do that as a last resort but was wondering if there was anyone here that would have us over to let him shoot a few ducks Saturday morning? Like I said, I understandthat it's a long shot but I thought id ask....Thanks.  He will be the only one with a gun.



Arrow-

Wish I had a duck hole for you but we are duck poor on our place.  Hope you found a spot.


----------



## Arrow3

jbird1 said:


> Arrow-
> 
> Wish I had a duck hole for you but we are duck poor on our place.  Hope you found a spot.



Thanks. We wound up not going because of the cold temps....His dad and I didn't think he could handle the 25 degrees that morning...I will take him sometime during the regular season....


----------



## hpurvis

*not a buck but meat*

First mature doe I gave seen all season. Actually saw as many this afternoon as 3 of us have all season.


----------



## Triple C

hpurvis said:


> First mature doe I gave seen all season. Actually saw as many this afternoon as 3 of us have all season.



That sure nuf looks like an old nanny.  Congrats!  Those gals are good at busting you in the stand when you're bowhunting.


----------



## Triple C

*Went old school on a pig last Friday...*

This year I decided to hunt with a recurve...something I haven't done since I was a teenager back in the early '70s.  Couldn't really call it hunting back then as there were hardly any deer in N GA.  Never even saw a deer back then while bow hunting.  Fast forward 40 yrs and after chasing a bunch a deer over the years with a compound I decided I wanted to give traditional archery a go.  Ordered a Black Widow PTF-V and began shooting late summer.  I love it!  This is my 2nd pig with the recurve.  1st one ran in the swamp and I didn't go after it.

I arrived at the farm Friday afternoon and slipped down to the bean field.  Saw 3 pigs feeding in the lower end and decided to put a stalk on em.  Eased down the edge of the field that had plenty of cover and made my way to about 30 yds of the pigs.  Had the wind in my face so I knew I could get fairly close.  They began to feed toward me and when the 1st got to about 16 yds I drew...anchored...picked a spot and released.  Critter never made it out of the field.  1 doe and 2 pigs so far this season.


----------



## Arrow3

Heck of a season Mr. C!


----------



## Milkman

Congrats !!!   Ted Nugent aint got nothing on you


----------



## Triple C

Thx Arrow and Milkman!  Definitely been a good year.  Looking forward to celebrating Thanksgiving with the whole clan down at the farm this coming week.  Wishing all you OC guys and gals a blessed and wonderful Thanksgiving!


----------



## georgia_home

Nice work tripC.

For pigs, almost makes ya wish you had some kind of auto with you. Rolling several at a time is a trip.


----------



## Stickman

Thats awesome....Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Way to go Triple C....*

You are doing great with that long bow.  Been down in OC for 5 days now.  It was slow for us.  A couple of small bucks seen, that is all.  We can't see a doe on either of our places, not in person and not on trailcams.  And we are running numerous cams.  There has been constant shooting on all our property borders all year, so I imagine the does around us have been hammered hard.  We have let the kids take a couple, but the adults have let what few we seen walk.  Be down Friday after thanksgiving with the whole family, hopefully a nice buck will show up.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Is it just me and my clubs...*

How are your does doing?  You seeing many?  We have seen dramatic drop and this year is no better even though we have not killed but very few last 3 years.


----------



## jbird1

Noticed the same....very few fawns sighted...does are now sacred as far my son and I are concerned.


----------



## Triple C

Buford_Dawg said:


> How are your does doing?  You seeing many?  We have seen dramatic drop and this year is no better even though we have not killed but very few last 3 years.



Really alarmed at the number of does without fawns. Knew it from trail cam pic from the summer. We've taken 1 doe on our place and decided to not take anymore. Would rather shoot a spike or button head rather than a doe.

And, my observation is that we have less doe than last yr. Definitely becoming a protected species on our place.


----------



## Triple C

*2014 been a blessed year in OC!*

Called my youngest about 5:00 today.  Knew he was hunting when he answered the phone in a whisper.  Said he just shot a nice 5x5 that he'd been watching for about 20 minutes chasing a doe back and forth in the pines below the food plot.  Finally came into the food plot.  Grandson and both sons harvested 3 nice bucks this year.  Pretty special year.  Taken only 1 doe and probably won't take another.  Just got the pic a few minutes ago.  Food plot where this buck and grandson's buck were taken is planted in Buck Forage Oats.  2nd year we've used BFO's and wow do the deer love it!


----------



## Milkman

Triple C said:


> Called my youngest about 5:00 today.  Knew he was hunting when he answered the phone in a whisper.  Said he just shot a nice 5x5 that he'd been watching for about 20 minutes chasing a doe back and forth in the pines below the food plot.  Finally came into the food plot.  Grandson and both sons harvested 3 nice bucks this year.  Pretty special year.  Taken only 1 doe and probably won't take another.  Just got the pic a few minutes ago.  Food plot where this buck and grandson's buck were taken is planted in Buck Forage Oats.  2nd year we've used BFO's and wow do the deer love it!
> View attachment 818476



Fine buck,  congrats to the family for all the fun and hardwork.  consistently killing good deer doesnt happen by accident.


----------



## Triple C

Thx Milkman!  It's been a labor of love for the past 4 years.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*That is a great late season buck...*

Congrats to you and your family on a great season.  Hard work paying off


----------



## Todd E

Our son, daughter n law, and granddaughter came to stay with us for Christmas. This gave us the opportunity for the first time in around fifteen years to slip off to the woods and hunt. We each saw several deer. Our son was able to take a buck we called Might E Tight. God blessed me with wonderful memories. I have so missed hunting with our son.


----------



## Triple C

Todd...Ain't nothing better than hunting with your family.  Congrats to your son. Great buck!


----------



## Arrow3

I haven't been in the Oglethorpe county deer woods in close to a month. I'm gonna have to try to find a doe for the freezer before it closes.


----------



## Todd E

Better hurry up, A3. I don't know what to say other than God just blessed our hunt. For past week, I had tried to find any deer to put another board member on. Both properties were void of good sign and any daytime activity. The pigs weren't even coming out. I put Bryan in a stand that we have pressured all year. I went to one we only hunted a few times, but zero deer had been seen out of it. It just all came together when he came by dogging three does.


----------



## Milkman

Todd,

Congrats to Bryan.  A great buck and even greater to have time in the woods with family.  I just dont get better than that.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Congrats Todd...*

Nice buck and great Xmas with your son and family.  I went back down Friday AM and hunted thru last evening.  4 sits and no deer seen.  We had 6 club members hunting yesterday and not one deer seen all day.  Our club is void of deer right now.  Lots have been killed by our neighbors and we have taking our share as well.   Time to do some small game hunting over the next 2 months and then get ready for turkeys.


----------



## Triple C

Buford_Dawg said:


> Nice buck and great Xmas with your son and family.  I went back down Friday AM and hunted thru last evening.  4 sits and no deer seen.  We had 6 club members hunting yesterday and not one deer seen all day.  Our club is void of deer right now.  Lots have been killed by our neighbors and we have taking our share as well.   Time to do some small game hunting over the next 2 months and then get ready for turkeys.



BD...That's a bad deal on the no-see-ums!  Nothing more frustrating than sitting more than a couple of sits with no deer sightings.  Reading the complaints from other parts of the state about the lack of deer is concerning.  Hopefully, OC hunters will have more restraint on pulling the trigger on does in the coming years.  Otherwise, not a pretty picture ahead.  We've taken 1 doe and may take 1 more before the season.  A big change from 10 years ago when all of us blasted does.  They are more precious than the bucks right now.  No does...no bucks in a few years.


----------



## Todd E

We have not shot a doe on either of the properties we hunt. Too sacred to us right now. We saw plenty on both properties all the way through mid November. One adjoining club has shot twelve doe. I have no clue on the other adjoining properties. I will get on a cam survey as soon as season is out. I do know that I am sick and tired of someone dumping processed carcasses at my gate. Every one has been processed same way. Last one was bout a 35lb button head. No joke. It was that little. Leads me to believe whomever is dumping is not filling out their harvest log. I am soooooooo glad it is almost over with. 

BufordDawg……hit me up if y'all wanna squirrel hunt. I have a bunch. I have a new phone and lost your contact.

TripleC……….there are a lot of folks who hunt OC that have the same mindset typical of GA hunters these days. "I pay my money and spend my time…..I'm gonna kill me some deer." "Coyotes aint hurting nothing."

We are fighting a no win battle. Now they wanna extend season til Jan 15th here. Total bullcrap if you asked me. Its headed to the tank…….and then through the toilet.

By our choice for the freezer……we shot three bucks on one property and two on the other(one didn't make it to freezer). It's just my dad, me, and my wife. No other members.


----------



## Triple C

Todd...Bad deal on the carcass dumping.  Hope you catch em! Bout as bad on the lack of doe sightings.  Hopefully it's just the time of year.  I pulled cards on our place friday a week ago and was surprised to see so many nocturnal pics.  Very few daytime pics except in 1 plot.  For some reason, the most hunted plot on our farm still has the most daylight pics on it.  But, some of the others had only night pics.  Hopefully that's the case with your place.

I've said it several times before but our biggest concern is the lack of fawn pics for the past 2 years.  You know they're born but I'm definitely starting to buy in to the coyote depredation on fawns.  Guess we all need to spend a little more time getting to know the neighbors and start the conversation about protecting more does.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Does...*

Our club took 9 does on our new cloud's creek club.  Most were taken by kids.  This is 900+ acres.  The neighboring 280 acre club took 7 does/buttons opening morning alone and thru week 1 of gun season had killed 10 I understand.  It sounded like a war on and around big clouds creek that day.  Since opening weekend our deer sightings went way down on clouds creek.  On my other club in Sandy Cross, I am aware of only 4 does killed on 850+ acres.  Our neighbors are also selective from what I can tell, not as much shooting around.  My 2 sons and I have not killed a doe in 3 years now.  Just can't justify it.

Todd, I will send you a PM with my number.  We will start squirrel dogging this coming weekend and go thru February.


----------



## Todd E

BD, no wonder your sightings went down. Mass murder the first week…..wow. 

Triple C….if you would like to get the scoop on yotes, let's go talk to Dr Carl Miller. He and his grad students have a lot of info. I follow Dr Grant Woods and his stuff with yotes, too. 
I have seen with my own eyes a coyote snatching a healthy full grown doe. We intervened, but she had a hunk taken out of her ham. Fawns are easy picking for them. I've tried calling and shooting them to no avail. Seems only ones I kill are during deer season. There is a no trapping clause on our lease. Coyotes, low fawn recruitment, mass doe killings……not looking good. No need to argue it on GON, though. Lots of folks with their heads in the sand.


----------



## Milkman

Todd E said:


> No need to argue it on GON, though. Lots of folks with their heads in the sand.



Sadly, I dont think the DNR folks are on board with eradicating yotes either. The 10 year plan states something like they dont plan to support a coyote bounty. (or similar wording)


----------



## Arrow3

Got one to fill up the freezer this morning. She was the 5th doe of the morning. Still might try to get one more on an afternoon hunt for a neighbor .


----------



## Todd E




----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Congrats Arrow....*

Nice to see someone in OC still has some does hanging around   Hope the rain holds off, we hope to be down this weekend squirrel hunting.


----------



## Arrow3

A neighbor asked me to kill him one if I had a chance. Couldn't find any ducks to hunt this morning so I went back to my best stand.


----------



## Triple C

Todd E said:


> BD, no wonder your sightings went down. Mass murder the first week…..wow.
> 
> Triple C….if you would like to get the scoop on yotes, let's go talk to Dr Carl Miller. He and his grad students have a lot of info. I follow Dr Grant Woods and his stuff with yotes, too.
> I have seen with my own eyes a coyote snatching a healthy full grown doe. We intervened, but she had a hunk taken out of her ham. Fawns are easy picking for them. I've tried calling and shooting them to no avail. Seems only ones I kill are during deer season. There is a no trapping clause on our lease. Coyotes, low fawn recruitment, mass doe killings……not looking good. No need to argue it on GON, though. Lots of folks with their heads in the sand.



Yeah, I agree that a lot of folks don't give the yotes enough credit on fawn predation.  We run cameras all year long and it interesting to see fawns disappear as the summer progresses.  I'm leaning toward bringing in a trapper in a few weeks.  If any of you guys know a couple of good trappers that do it right I would be interested in getting their contact info.

Was down at the farm the last week of the season but never made it to the stand.  Decided to give em a pass til next year.  Heard one shot the afternoon of the 1st toward our southwest corner.  For the season we only took 1 doe and 3 pretty decent bucks.  We're thinking about putting all the 2.5 yr olds and older on a "free pass" next year and take only spikes and fork horns.  We can grow 3.5 yr olds and keep em around.  Only one 4.5 yr old in 4 years though.  Even the ones we think may be 4.5 turn out to be 3.5 yr olds.  We have a 6.5 yr old euro mount on the wall of our cabin.  Brooks finished the euro mount on the 10 pt. he killed on Dec. 15th.  Turned out to be a 3.5 yr old.  The difference in the size of the skull on a 6.5 yr old and a 3.5 yr old is simply amazing!  Looks like a toddler compared to a grown man.  

As for the does, we've got a pretty decent number.  But, until we can grow more fawns we're probably gonna take no more than 2 next season.  It's time to get after some woodies now!  Hope to be posting up a few duck pics in the coming weeks.  Wishing all you OC guys and gals a great winter!  Really enjoy the OC thread...


----------



## Triple C

Arrow3 said:


> A neighbor asked me to kill him one if I had a chance. Couldn't find any ducks to hunt this morning so I went back to my best stand.



Brandon...that should make for a happy neighbor!


----------



## Triple C

Buford_Dawg said:


> Nice to see someone in OC still has some does hanging around   Hope the rain holds off, we hope to be down this weekend squirrel hunting.



BD...One thing OC has plenty of is squirrels!  Good luck on the tree rats.  Nothing more fun for a kid to do than chase squirrels.  Do you have a squirrel dog?


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*One of my good friends has a squirrel dog*



Triple C said:


> BD...One thing OC has plenty of is squirrels!  Good luck on the tree rats.  Nothing more fun for a kid to do than chase squirrels.  Do you have a squirrel dog?



A good one, he is a member on here.  Rain gonna force us to cancel this weekend and try next Saturday.  Good luck on the Woodies.


----------



## Triple C

Buford_Dawg said:


> A good one, he is a member on here.  Rain gonna force us to cancel this weekend and try next Saturday.  Good luck on the Woodies.



We need to hook up and chase a few squirrels on my place.  I grew up chasing squirrels with my uncle and his dogs.  Never had more fun.  Would love to introduce my grandson to chasing squirrels with a good dog.  Shoot me a pm if you're available any weekend toward the end of the month or anytime in February.


----------



## Todd E

Finished up on son's deer today. Triple C encouraged me to add it to the thread, so here it is.


----------



## Todd E

Triple C, my Facebook friends have seen these. I told you I love messing with skulls. This is some of this year's work.


----------



## Todd E

…………………..


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Wow, those look great Todd...*

Gonna hit you up next time I need a skull mount.  

Triple C, PM me your number, I will see what we can do with the squirrels.  Rained us out this weekend.  Hope to get over to Todd's place as well this winter if the weekends are nice.

Couple of good hunts with the kids - 

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=787603

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=733079


----------



## Triple C

Todd E said:


> Triple C, my Facebook friends have seen these. I told you I love messing with skulls. This is some of this year's work.



WOW!!!  That's not euro mounts...That's wildlife art!  Amazing and beautiful work.


----------



## Todd E

Thanks. Appreciate your kind words.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Squirrel hunt*

The cold weather has the squirrel movement slow, but we still had a great time yesterday chasing them.  

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=830486


----------



## Triple C

Buford_Dawg said:


> The cold weather has the squirrel movement slow, but we still had a great time yesterday chasing them.
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=830486



Pretty good day of squirrel huntin' right there BD.  Nothing more fun for a kid than chasing squirrels with a dog.


----------



## Triple C

Todd E said:


> Finished up on son's deer today. Triple C encouraged me to add it to the thread, so here it is.



Todd...After seeing your "Euro Mount Art" I sent pics to my son and he took one he was going to just put on the wall and turned in into something more interesting.  Thx for sharing!


----------



## Todd E

Triple C, I really really really do like that. Please tell your son he did an awesome job with that.


----------



## Buford_Dawg

*Another good squirrel hunt in OC yesterday*

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=831254

Love this time of year to be in the woods.


----------



## Triple C

Buford_Dawg said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=831254
> 
> Love this time of year to be in the woods.



BD...Might as well go ahead and start the OC 2015 thread and post up some pics of those squirrels.  I'll add a couple of wood duck pics from last Saturday.


----------

